# New To Selling Honey



## jhrusky

Hi. We are going to be new to selling honey this fall. We already have 3 full honey supers on each of our two hives, so I'm assuming we'll end up with at least 180 lbs of honey. What do some of you recommend as to what sizes of bottles to sell at farmer's markets? We are told the honey bears seem to be the most popular style, but unsure on what size(s) to go with. 

Thank you.


----------



## Specialkayme

I don't sell at farmer's markets. Too much time commitment. But I do sell online, in person, and at a roadside stand (unmanned). 

From those locally that go to farmer's markets, you need to be consistent to build up a customer base to make it worth while. Your mileage may vary though.

For me, bears never took off. People weren't interested in them. Pound jars sell ok. But people go crazy over honey in a mason jar. Pint (~1.5 lbs) and Quart (~3.0 lbs). I don't know what it is about it, but people think it's more "pure" and straight from the beekeeper if its in a mason jar.


----------



## sweetas

I sell 1 kg and 1/2 kg containers. 1kg's would be 90% of the market. In the 1kg I use tubs and jars. People have a strong preference for either. Meet the market. My thoughts Geoff


----------



## missybee

We sell a lot of 8oz bottle and 12 oz bottles, plastic. Once the customer, farmers market, buys the small container, most come back for the lb container. We have repeat customers wanting the 2lb container.
Maybe we will add mason jars, give them a ton of choices!


----------



## Aaronm

Specialkayme said:


> I don't sell at farmer's markets. Too much time commitment. But I do sell online, in person, and at a roadside stand (unmanned).
> 
> From those locally that go to farmer's markets, you need to be consistent to build up a customer base to make it worth while. Your mileage may vary though.
> 
> For me, bears never took off. People weren't interested in them. Pound jars sell ok. But people go crazy over honey in a mason jar. Pint (~1.5 lbs) and Quart (~3.0 lbs). I don't know what it is about it, but people think it's more "pure" and straight from the beekeeper if its in a mason jar.


Same thing here, I sell both plastics and mason jars and the jars have been the #1 seller. On a side note, Ball jars has a sale usually towards August where all their jars are 50% off if you purchase an appliance which is also marked like 40% off. I bought ~700 pint jars for $250, so saved me a lot of money and I got a pretty sweet jam purée machine out of the deal :thumbsup:


----------



## gww

I bought 4 cases of pint jars with lids at walmart around black friday for $6 a dozen. I have not sold much. I don't get out and have had no responces from a craigslist add. I don't have enough for a road side stand yet but also live in a more rural area and so will not have the main traffic go by. I am retired and stay home and so don't have a job where I see people that I can pick on. I have no ideal how I am going to be able to sale much honey and my past results don't bode well for when I actually get a bunch. I don't have any ideal what I am going to do. I have gave about 4 or 5 gal away to family but not sold but maby $75 through my daughter.
Your thread makes me wonder how a hermit like me will unload honey.
Cheers
gww


----------



## Aaronm

gww said:


> I bought 4 cases of pint jars with lids at walmart around black friday for $6 a dozen. I have not sold much. I don't get out and have had no responces from a craigslist add. I don't have enough for a road side stand yet but also live in a more rural area and so will not have the main traffic go by. I am retired and stay home and so don't have a job where I see people that I can pick on. I have no ideal how I am going to be able to sale much honey and my past results don't bode well for when I actually get a bunch. I don't have any ideal what I am going to do. I have gave about 4 or 5 gal away to family but not sold but maby $75 through my daughter.
> Your thread makes me wonder how a hermit like me will unload honey.
> Cheers
> gww


I go to farmers markets around my area. Honey will generally sell itself if you can find a market that has been around for a couple years and has a consistent crowd. As long as you show up each market and build familiarity and trust with the customers, you won't have much problem selling honey.

Having a large display helps a lot too. It's better to bring a lot more than you think you'll sell because it gives you the look of abundance. The same applies for anything you sell at markets; I noticed a large increase in sales from just adding a lot more honey to the table.


----------



## gww

Aar.....

Thanks for the advice. I will be honest, I don't think I want to sell bad enough to sit at a farmers market. My dad one time took tomatoes and cucumbers and let the young kids sell it along the highway and let the kids keep half but they only stayed at it long enough to get enough money to go to the fair. I am worried about being able to sell but farmers markets are more of a commitment then I am willing to make. I still thank you for the advice.
Cheers
gww


----------



## Specialkayme

gww said:


> I am worried about being able to sell but farmers markets are more of a commitment then I am willing to make.


You don't have to go to every farmer's market. Some farmer's markets allow infrequent attendance. Going once and setting up a booth and seeing what gets sold may work for you. If not, you only wasted a few hours. 

Or, instead of farmer's markets, think about craft/bazzar/holiday/festival events. Around July 4th there are usually a ton of festivals going on where people set up booths on the street selling all kinds of stuff. Perfect event to unload a few gallons of honey. And you don't have the repeat time problem.

But generally, local honey sells itself . . . once you've found your customers. I too was worried about selling. At first, I was worried I didn't have enough product to consistently supply customers (10 gallons goes quick). Then, I was worried I had too much to sell (900 pounds sounds like a LOT). Now, I don't really care either way. I have honey to sell, and if you want some come get it (it's awesome) and if not that's fine too. I sell out every year, and when I do, I do. In the beginning I put alot of time into finding customers (roadside stands, Etsy account, Ebay, craigslist, website, SEO, friends, word of mouth advertising, family, co-workers (and their family members) neighbors, clubs, ect.). I was probably bugging too many people. But what I found is once people know you have local honey, they find you. It gets alot easier as time moves on.


----------



## gww

Specialk.....I don't know yet what Etsy, SEO is and am not on facebook. I do relize that I am going to have to put some ground work in as soon as I can figure out what fits my personality. I do believe even living where I am, I will eventually do like you and have a table/stand at the end of my driveway. I can't make myself ask my family cause that reminds me too much of all those kids in band and stuff pressuring people that love them to spend $15 on a candle or christmas paper. I know selling is pointing out the good things of what you are selling. I know there are people out there that want what I have with out me having to twist thier arms and I need to find those people. I hear lots of people here that work farmers markets suggesting to talk about bees and thier product and I enjoy talking pretty good but don't like to be pushy about it though I probly am overbearing when I get going.

I live by a town of about 300 people and most of the places I go are like that or even smaller. I would have to drive 40 miles to get to a target or lowes store.

I will figure it out or just have closets full of honey cause I hope (knock on wood) to have more next year then the 7 gal I got this year.

I would probly give it all away if left to my own devices but my wife likes the extra money and also knows how hard extracting is and does help (does more then me). She knows there is value here if I can figure a way to move it.

I am such a hermit for the last few years and am getting my enjoyment from the building and messing around with bees and would not mind being able to give a little extra to the wife since my hobby is all that I am really enthusiastic about and so am pretty worthless on the normal honey doo list.

I see and sorta understand the advice you are giving but it is about like running my bees, I have the concepts down but when actually doing it it seems differrent.
Thanks for the suggestions.
Cheers
gww


----------



## clyderoad

For a laid back guy like you  who likes to stay by the shop why not put a yellow 'Local Honey For Sale' sign at the street in front of your property entrance and let them stop by to pick some up. Put the sign up now so everyone who drives by remembers seeing it every time they pass.
And leave it up. Sooner or later they will stop, and probably tell their friends they saw it as well when it comes up in conversation.
Not sure of your setup but they could blow the horn when they get to where you want them and then you come out to greet them. Keep some jars in your shop to make it easy.

I put a sign up on a veggie farm where I keep bees and keep some honey in the barn for when people stop. It's not a farm stand by any means, it's a farm, but I sell a case of 1lb jars out of there a week. They tell us they see the bright yellow sign every time they drive by and remembered it being there when they needed honey. It stated off slow but there are regulars stopping all the time now. On a less traveled side road too. Now the farmer sells some plants and excess produce out of the barn as well. People love it.

Something like this could work for you as well, and you can continue to be a hermit.

The sign is a old political sign that I spray painted bright yellow and used a 1" brush to write the wording on in hunter green enamel. It has a real homemade look to it, elementary school homemade if you know what I mean. Cheap too. At first I was embarrassed by my penmanship but I've gotten lots of compliments on the old fashioned look of it.


----------



## gww

clyderoad
Believe it or not, I do have a sign at the end of my drive right now that says eggs on it. Over 3 years, I have probly had an absolute total of ten people that have stopped for eggs. I am high priced on the eggs though at $2:50 per dozen. I thought about putting a honey sign out there but only have about 1.5 or so gals left and thought I would wait till I had more and then just put honey (or a sign) out. On eggs where I live, lots of people proby have or have family that have chickens and $2 would be a fairer price on eggs and expesially lately when eggs keep going on sale for less then a dollar at the store. 

The reason for the high price on the eggs is cause if some body comes around more then once, my wife will throw an extra dozen in for free and that way the price is not always changing everyting some body does stop. Mostly we give lots and lots of eggs to our kids when they visit. 

From the egg experiance, I don't think that if I make a lot of honey that I will be able to move it on the stand. But you are correct, my ideal has always been to have an honor stand at the end of the road and that would fit my personality best. I might go out if I see some one at the stand and talk thier ear off but would know that it was them that wanted to stop and that I did not push them into it.

I do have your suggestion on the list of things I do plan to do but don't have high hopes for it selling a lot. 

I am an idiot as far as visiting goes. I have sit hours on a bucket watching scouts at swarm traps or sitting on a fishing bank for many hours even though the fish didn't bite and been happy but even the thought of farmers markets and such just depresses me even though I usually have fun whatever I do once I am there.

Thanks
gww


----------



## 1102009

gww,
build a "Klotzbeute" ( if you must have frames, it´s possible to build a hive like that with frames)
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Klotzbeute
put a chair near and wait until people come and use this to relax and want to watch the bee traffic. Pop up to tell them about your tf beekeeping.
You will sell more honey than you produce, I swear! 

PS I like the Marilyn hive, but beware....


----------



## Riskybizz

and you better sell a lot of honey because the first time you invite someone to sit outside on your property next to your and they get stung your going to be liable. I swear sometimes I don't know if posts like this are meant to be a joke or if their serious.


----------



## gww

SiW....
The marilyn one reminds me of an old old dirty joke that I knew as a teenager and that can not be repeated on a family forum. I don't have the building skills to even build the first one.

It was a fun link and those guys on it have even more fun then I intend to have with my bee keeping. Now if somebody wanted to see just how junky my hives are so they could be amazed at how easy it is to make a box that bees will live in, I have it made.
Cheers
gww


----------



## 1102009

Riskybizz said:


> and you better sell a lot of honey because the first time you invite someone to sit outside on your property next to your and they get stung your going to be liable. I swear sometimes I don't know if posts like this are meant to be a joke or if their serious.


To all reading my post: don´t do this if you have africanized bees!  Thank god we have gentle bees even our defensive bees are gentle and you may watch them.


----------



## clyderoad

SiWolKe said:


> To all reading my post: don´t do this if you have africanized bees!  Thank god we have gentle bees even our defensive bees are gentle and you may watch them.


Better yet-Don't do it at all, gentle bees or not.
Open a coffee shop if you want people hanging around all day long.


----------



## Riskybizz

"Open a coffee shop if you want people hanging around all day long"

Agreed Clyderoad. You can always tell the folks just itching to get in their 10 posts a day regardless of their real knowledge concerning the subject.


----------



## gww

This is jhursky's thread that I tagged my concernce to and I hope his questions were answered well enough. I grew up with out bees and honey and never even seen a hive on the side of the road till I got my own. Honey has come way down in the box stores and growing up we just did not have honey or if we did it was bought from a store. I know more people now that think local honey is better but since it is not a have to have item, even my family would probly buy the cheap stuff if they even bought any at all. Take my daughter for example. They use honey for everything. I have given them about 5 quarts since the end of june. I would give them more but did want to sell just a bit to see how people took to it. 

Now my daughter already ran out and went to sams club or some where and bought 5 lbs or so. She didn't buy it from me and I didn't give her more cause I would not even have a gal or so to sale. 

I am proud of my honey and it is hard work to extract. I know there are consumers out there that the differrance of knowing who and where the honey comes from is an important factor and then there are others who think that getting as close to honey as possible for the best price is better then using sugar.

Since I grew up with a cheap attitude of buying percived bargins, I can hardly fault others and so have a hard time pushing a sale. 

I don't point this out as anyone is doing wrong but more to show that selling for me needs to be to people that want what I have rather then some other loyalty being used against them.

I have thought about discounting my stuff to other beekeepers who are good at the other half of the equation (selling). I would like to get my own retail but may not be good at it. I had 3 hives and got 7 gal and next year I will start with up to nine hives (depending on hive losses) and so believe that untill I decide it is time to sell some bees (or a bad wether year) that my honey production is going to go up. Getting rid of it in a fair way has been bugging me since I got bees cause I know my weaknesses.

I like hearing what you others have done cause I am an ideal thief and also have a background that makes me understand why people do get the cheap stuff from stores.
Cheers
gww


----------



## Specialkayme

gww said:


> I can't make myself ask my family cause that reminds me too much of all those kids in band and stuff pressuring people that love them to spend $15 on a candle or christmas paper.


It sounds like you want to sell honey, but you don't want to listen to anyone about how to sell honey. 

You don't get it both ways. You can either sell honey, or you can't. If it isn't for you, that's fine. Let someone else do it. Sell it wholesale, in buckets, to other beekeepers. They'll buy it gladly. Sell your whole harvest at one time and be done.

Or give it away. Your choice.

Asking people how to sell honey, and then telling them it won't work isn't really productive for anyone.



SiWolKe said:


> build a "Klotzbeute" ( if you must have frames, it´s possible to build a hive like that with frames)


People in the states don't know what they are, nor would anyone be able to recognize one, or probably think it was anything other than a log. I highly doubt anyone would stop, or spark up a conversation about one.

Most beekeepers don't even know what they are, or what they're called. I think they're super neat though. Always wanted one, but am too lazy to build one.



Riskybizz said:


> and you better sell a lot of honey because the first time you invite someone to sit outside on your property next to your and they get stung your going to be liable. I swear sometimes I don't know if posts like this are meant to be a joke or if their serious.


Where exactly did you get that conclusion from? Like many things you read on the internet, this too is false advice.

In most states, you are not liable for honey bee stings when someone is on your property simply because you own the hives they came from. If the people are considered Invitees (they likely are, other than trespassers or licensees), the owner would only be required to warn of potential dangers. A sign that says "honey bees" or a reasonable expectation that bees are on the property is likely enough (such as a sign that says "bee farm" or "live bees"). Plus, most states take a distinction between "wild" and "domesticated" animals. Higher liability for domesticated, usually none for wild. Honey bees bridge a special gap, being counted as wild when convenient, and domesticated when convenient, all to the benefit of the beekeeper.


----------



## gww

Specialk...


> It sounds like you want to sell honey, but you don't want to listen to anyone about how to sell honey.
> 
> You don't get it both ways. You can either sell honey, or you can't. If it isn't for you, that's fine. Let someone else do it. Sell it wholesale, in buckets, to other beekeepers. They'll buy it gladly. Sell your whole harvest at one time and be done.
> 
> Or give it away. Your choice.
> 
> Asking people how to sell honey, and then telling them it won't work isn't really productive for anyone.


I think you made a small mistake here. I didn't say it won't work. I said I was not good in that department. I listen to how people present and like I said, try and steal things I think I can make work for me. I also know there are people out there that it means enough to them to go for the good stuff and so shouldn't have to push someone not interested in the good stuff but more should find some way to let those interested in the good stuff know that I have some.

I don't write what I write as a put down of anyones methods but more as a showing of my weaknesses and seeing how others counter those weaknesses. I never do things exactly like others do but more try and cherry pick successful things that might work for me. I know lots of skilled people in many things that I look up to even if I myself know I don't have that tallent. So I don't push back due to thinking something is wrong for others but more work on work arounds for my problims. I listen to everything and try some of it. Doesn't mean I think the things I don't try are not good, just not good for me at this point in my evolution.

Not trying to wear you out, just seeing how much you have to offer. I see your point but still want to sell some honey and all those things you listed including giving it away (which is what I am doing pretty much now) are things I am trying to figure out of what is best for me. I would rather do as you and sell out every year but I am not you "yet".
Cheers
gww


----------



## clyderoad

> It sounds like you want to sell honey, but you don't want to listen to anyone about how to sell honey.





> Asking people how to sell honey, and then telling them it won't work isn't really productive for anyone.


I remember a guy a few years ago who asked questions about making more honey in an area of low production. The
respondents recommended all sorts of ways to help increase production. Well, the beekeeper wanted to make more honey but didn't want to listen to anyone's suggestions and shot down every one of them, telling everyone why none of the ideas would work.
Remember that SpecialK? wish I could find the thread and link to it.


----------



## Specialkayme

gww said:


> I said I was not good in that department.


That's the disconnect. I don't think you're listening. There is no "department" to be good in. 

You think there's some magic sales techniques, or personality, or methodology to selling honey. Kinda like there is for used cars, where you have to draw people in, convince them to buy, talk them into it. But you aren't selling used cars (or $1 candy bars for $5 for that matter). You're selling local honey. It sells itself, if you let it.

Most beekeepers are odd folks. Many are reclusive. VERY FEW are "salesmen." Myself included. But they all sell out every year. How? By putting a sign up that says "local honey" and not caring what happens. Or by going to a farmer's market and not pushing their product, but sitting back and reading a book as customers walk by. Those that want it will buy it. Those that are put off by your personality will walk by. But who cares, you don't want to sell to the ones that want to be talked into it anyway, right? 

That's what everyone is trying to tell you, but instead you want to respond by saying "I don't have the personality to go to a farmer's market" or "I don't want to tell friends I have honey for sale because I'll sound pushy." 

Which is fine if that's what you want to do. But these mental gymnastics and constant negativity is exhausting.

My last piece of advice: Take a piece of cardboard. Spraypaint "Honey for sale: $10" on it with an arrow pointing down. Put the sign on your front yard near the road. Put two jars of honey under it. Staple an envelope to the cardboard to put the money into. Wait two weeks. See what happens. If the honey is gone with no money, it was a life lesson. If the honey is still there, maybe it won't work. If the honey is gone and you get money but you didn't like doing it, maybe this isn't for you.



gww said:


> I would rather do as you and sell out every year but I am not you "yet".


First, I'd like to make it clear that I'm not a honey selling guru. I don't harvest anywhere near the volume that many others on here do. State average honey production is 29 lbs a hive. Unless I devote all my time to bees, there isn't a possibility for me to move literally tons of honey. So while I sell out every year, I don't consider that a feat or an accomplishment that's noteworthy.

Second, the whole point is that I didn't get there overnight, and I didn't get there by running mental gymnastics about personal fears and insecurities. I put a sign on the front yard. I told a friend I keep bees. People asked for honey. I gave it to them. With every sale, I got better. I branched into more markets. More opportunities. Not overnight. Not in one year. But as my markets improved, so did my harvest. So far, both track fairly well together. I harvest in June and usually sell out by April or May. Every year my harvest grows by 15-20%, but I still sell out the same time of the year. But I wasn't there in year one. 

In the end, put a sign on your front yard and tell a friend you have honey. Go from there. If your personal fears or insecurities won't allow you to do that, then don't. I don't think I can make it more simple than that, with a product that literally sells itself. 

"Everything you've ever wanted is on the other side of fear." - G. Addair


----------



## clyderoad

What a bunch of crap specialk. 3 years ago you were paralyzed with indecision on how to manage your hives, it was a classic example
of mental gymnastics about personal fears and insecurities. Now, you are pointing fingers and making judgments? The last thing needed on here is another smart aleck convincing others of their great ways. Offer your advice and move on. Geez.
Here is the 'brainstorm session' I'm talking about so others have a sense of who is doling out all the free advice and making judgements:
http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...trategy-Impasse&highlight=increase+production


----------



## gww

SpecialK...
I gave 5 gal of honey away to family and people that have helped me in some way, like the guy that gave me all the sugar and most of my close family. They were happy and know I will also sell. Most don't really eat honey but they did help me and let me hang swarm traps and such. I have no friends since retiring and staying home. I don't go to church every sunday or belong to the lions club and truthfully only hit about 3 beeclub meetings a year due to bad memory.

I am going to do the sign and will watch what others do or offer up for advice to see if I intend to try some of it. I may find other nuggets as the conversation goes on.

mental gymnastics is the best way I know to draw out as much as a subject has to offer. I am fearful that selling will be hard and I am not in that big of a hurry cause I don't relie on it in life but it would be nice to do better.

This is my way of getting from point A to point B. Looking for root cause of why when I do it, it does not work as the way others report it does is my way of figuring out what to do next. As for as farmers markets and me being resistant. It is a personality and time money thing compared to guessed results. If it cost thirty bucks for a stand and is 40 miles away and takes a day to do, then my value system may make it worth it to me (not others) to pour the honey down the drain rather then do that. It is sorta like chicken being on sale for two bucks off with a limmit of two chickens. Is it worth spending five bucks in gas to get that good deal. I know where I live and attitudes may be differrent on some things. It is fine to call this a negative responce to advice offerred but on the other hand there may be lots of ways to skin a cat and mental gymnastics might dig them out and it may only be a negative responce as it pertains to what I know now for me.

I really like hearing the things you have did so I can add them to things to watch for as a situation may change for me that makes it work later when I don't think it will work now.

As far as there being no department to be in, I dissagree. When I had a job, I had a bigger circle of people to work with in my normal life and selling would be easier just due to the wider circle of contacts. If I was young and still participating in stuff, I would have a wider circle that I had regular access to. Since I am an introvert, then widening my circle is more work and that makes me not as good in that department and so I have to dissagree that there is no "I am not good in that department". My department now is not like it was five years ago and I am starting from scratch. Give advice if you feel like it or tell your experiances and I will still like to hear it and when you get tired of me, I will still be looking till I figure it out for me. I figure you were trying to help and I think reading your view does help. I still have to figure out what and how I have to progress. It is the same with any stuff that I have never did before.

I have spent three years on the forum asking questions on bee keeping and am still lost lots of times when I open the top of my hive but do know more then I did when I started.
I am thankful for the efforts to respond to my questions here. I am thankful even if I frusterate those doing the answering.
Cheers
gww


----------



## 1102009

Don´t feel bad gww, you are ok.
To the op:
I ringed at the doors of my neighbors in my hometown and asked if someone wanted to buy honey. That, because I´m not a commercial yet. So it´s private, I have small harvest.
I had a description of my doings which I distributed:
View attachment Hobbyimkerei SiWolKe.pdf


----------



## gww

SiW....


> Don´t feel bad gww, you are ok.


Ha,ha, I don't feel bad and am not trying to make others feel bad. Thank you for this though.
My only real neihbor is across the street. I do have a small town (300 poeple) 7/10th of a mile from me. I have relitives that live on more main road type places that I could put honor stands on. My brother lives on a road that goes to a time share type resort but he also works and I really wouldn't put one on his road due to maby drawing thiefs to his house which would be easy to rob cause he does not even have a neighbor across the street. I left my house empty for four years while I followed my job to a differrent state and never had an issue and I think it was cause I had a neibor that could see the front of my house well. I don't think we live in a bad area but my brother did have a razer atv stole right out of his front yard and so I would not bring that down on him.
I could try flyers but don't think you are supposed to mess with peoples mail boxes plus most would eventually see a sign or hear about it when I get one up.
Thanks for the ideal.
Cheers
gww


----------



## 1102009

Well, gww, you could take that sweet little tractor you have and make a mobile selling booth while promoting for tf beekeeping. 
Bread to sell will probably work to.


----------



## gww

Today is the first day in a week that I did not make bread. I have used about 60/70 lbs of the 250 lbs of flour so far. The bread is so easy to make the way I make it that it is a crime. Since I make it almost for free, I could use one jar for tasting and put a sign out free honey sandwich and then try to sell a bottle of honey to those who try it. I have to admit though, I am likeing the strawberry jam on bread more then honey.
Cheers
gww
Ps The chickens are eating good though. It might be bad for them but they just love bread. I went out right at dark and saw probly ten red birds and about a hundred of other kinds of birds on the ground in my back yard picking up things the chickens left. The crows are real smart and get thier share also but are smart enough to fly off at the first sign of movement or when a door opens.


----------



## GregB

So, there is a house in a nearby town; on a street corner.
They have a small chicken farm operation and keep chickens in movable coops.
The eggs are *real *deal - *deep orange yolks*. 
I am sold.

They have a street sign - Eggs ($3/dozen). 
You walk up to the house, walk into the covered porch, the egg cartons are just set out there for taking.
You get what eggs you need; leave the cash in the coffee mug.
All it is.

Should work with honey just as well.

PS: the egg seller is interested to barter with me for honey; 
so we'll see...  We do use lots of eggs, not as much honey.

Also, folks, honey is fine "currency" to barter. 
I also barter away my berry bushes and fruit tree cuttings..
Also my fruit orchard maintenance expertise - prune fruit trees in exchange for organic fruit.
In many ways, barter is even a better deal than trying to make few $$$.
An idea.


----------



## rwurster

Interesting thread ... 

Im not a born salesman, far from it. So when its time to sell honey, I mentally prepare a day or two in advance. My favorite venue is roadside sales. Its not all about the honey though, I hand out business cards like candy, reminding people I do bee removals also. Sometimes I get drive-by Christianed, two times I really thought I was going to get robbed but didnt  Im always honest, if someone asks something I dont know I say "I don't know" and I push my product like its the be-all end-all. A good location doesn't hurt either. I set up by a major intersection with a place to pull over. It also happens to be by a giant grow operation. I always sell lots of honey to red eyed employees who have a case of the munchies. 

I'm always apprehensive at first but hell on wheels once I get rolling. To be honest I have a really good time doing it, you meet a lot of interesting people to say the least.

Honey is also great for bartering especially when you consider I don't eat honey. I traded a gallon of honey for a carb and r. front axle for my atv lol AWESOMESAUCE!


----------



## GregB

gww said:


> The bread is so easy to make the way I make it that it is a crime....


+100
Here, sour dough, mostly rye, DIY rye starter. 
I run my own starter non-stop; just put it into fridge when not in use.

Baked just this morning.  
This stuff competes with pizza and wins in my household.
Good, grass-fed (yellow!) butter and dark honey (preferably buckwheat) on this bread - to die for.


----------



## gww

rwurster
Buisness cards. Interesting. Barter, sort of. My dads neibor offerred me some free sugar (so far about (450lbs) and just gave me 250 lbs of flour. I gave him a quart of honey. He deserves more but I gave a pint to my uncle that gave me some paper coveralls and some hospital gloves and let me hang a swarm trap. And yada, yada yada.

I know my gifts seem very small compared to thier gifts to me but this was my first harvest and it added up to 4 or 5 gal gone and I am down to about 1.5 gal left. It was not barter in the traditional fassion as the people all gave me the stuff just to give it to me or cause it seemed better then throwing it away.

No problim setting up along the road law wise?

Greg,
I see by your picture that you have some normal white bread like I am making in the background. I am just making white flower bread due to all the free flower I was given and went with sour dough so it cost nothing in yeast to make it. I do put a couple of eggs in mine since half plus of the bread ends up back to the chickens. That on your counter looks good. My chickens are free range and my yolks are pretty impressive also. I have tomorrow mornings bread on top of the frige raising right now. I mix it wet, let it sit 18 hours, fold and throw in a turkey roasting pan, let raise again for one to two hours depending on if I leave it in a cold area or put it in a warm area. Squirt some water on top of it, put three knife slices in the surface and bake for 50 min on 425 degrees. It turns out almost perfect every time. It is about four loaves worth of bread. That is something else that I have given several loaves of away. Not as nutritious as yours but danged cheap to make when you get free flour. I have used about 70 lbs so far and just keep bakeing cause flower will not last forever like sugar does.

I may grow up to be a big boy someday if I keep this up.

Thank you guys for the tips on selling honey. Bartering is good and I think I can get that down quicker then I can selling but believe I will eventually make enough that my gifts might get a little better and will still need to sell some.
Thanks
gww
ps greg, I have five apple trees in the ground for 3 years and bought box store size and not as sprouts. No bloom yet, peaches and pears and plum do bloom.
Ideals?


----------



## Specialkayme

gww said:


> No problim setting up along the road law wise?


Depends on your state's laws, but shouldn't be a problem. Most states have exemptions from licensing requirements if farm products are bought direct from the farmer. Meaning if YOU set up a road stand, you're fine. But if you gave your honey to someone else who set up a road stand, it would be a no go. Provided you have "permission" from the land owner (or it's state/county owned). Otherwise your'e trespassing (although in all likelihood if you got "caught" they'd just tell you to move).


----------



## gww

Special
I am pretty sure that they just changed the law in MO where I can sale up to a dollar amount through second party and also on the internet.

There is a hwy T type junction in my town that has a big pull off spot on both sides with enough room that traffic would not be affected. I am thinking it would be on state or county land even in the grass. I doubt it is an issue but thought I would ask incase it ever was for someone. I do live in hickville.
Thanks
gww


----------



## rwurster

gww I was selling honey next to a guy selling bootleg sports items, a pinon nut guy, and guy from the valley selling taters. Came home with $250, a Broncos cape, couple pounds of pinon, 50# of taters, met a locksmith who re-keyed my garage and house for honey and I came out ahead 

Im pretty sure we need a peddlers licence to sell roadside but, just like the honeybadger, the cops don't care


----------



## gww

rwurster
Unless it is the day the lions club decides to work the junctions for donations, I am pretty sure I will be alone in about anywhere I set up. Did I mention I am in hickville. It is on the a main two lane hwy that is well traveled though.

May try it next summer if I have honey and need money.
That was a good story. 
Cheers
gww


----------



## GregB

gww said:


> greg, I have five apple trees in the ground for 3 years and bought box store size and not as sprouts. No bloom yet, peaches and pears and plum do bloom.
> Ideals?


gww: 

By the age, there must be some bloom next year (assuming dwarf/semi-dwarf apples).

In fact, send me 2-3 pics of the trees (close ups!) - I just might be able to tell you if they will bloom next spring. 
I must be able to see the buds and see if any flower buds are present - so need close-up photos. 

Bread: consider mixing into your straight white bread some high quality ingredients; 
I mix in - sunflower seeds, flax seed, oatmeal (rolled or steel-cut), barley grain, whole wheat grain, rye grain - you get the idea.

In fact, I even mix in dry, crushed nettles - one of the best additions and a power food at that. 
Next spring I highly recommend harvesting and preserving some nettles (if you don't do already) - eat yourself AND *feed your chickens*. 
One of the best feed supplements for your hens and yourself.
Free!

Lots of options to spice up your DYI breads. 
I agree - so easy to make, a crime not to make it. 
Myself, I am firmly into the dark breads though - Russian/German style.
Good luck to us all!

PS: this is all diverging into an off-topic; 
I don't know if this forum has sub-areas for any side-gigs the beeks also do, hehe..


----------



## rwurster

You can bring up anything not related to bees in the Koffee Klatch Greg

http://www.beesource.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?276-Coffee-Klatch

Bread talk doesn't bother me


----------



## GregB

rwurster said:


> You can bring up anything not related to bees in the Koffee Klatch Greg
> 
> http://www.beesource.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?276-Coffee-Klatch
> 
> Bread talk doesn't bother me


Thanks! 
I was not aware - still new here.
I am into suburban homesteader life-style and there is much to chat about in that department (bees included).


----------



## gww

I am the one that took it off subject though I did mention honey on the bread. 
It seemed that we were not interfearing with the thread subject matter too bad cause we had covered a lot of on subject stuff.

There is snow on the ground now and so if I don't get side tracked I may pm you greg with a picture and if I do get side tracked, I will live with what happens.
Thanks
gww


----------



## 220

I think you are over complicating selling honey. 
Honey sells its self, especially honey that the customer knows is from the local area.
Im lucky in that I have retail shop so just place it on the counter. Only had a very small harvest last year but sold it all fairly quickly. 
Have only had honey back in the shop for a week this season. I have only sold a few kg in the past week but lots of customers commenting on it and informing me they have been forced to buy from the supermarket because they couldnt find any locally. 
The only thing you need to do is get it in front of customers, sign etc would work but if that isnt your thing maybe someone with a roadside stall nearby would be interested in selling it for a percentage. Im sure there would be a shop in town that would be interested in a similar arrangement.


----------



## gww

220
I will think selling is easy after it is gone but so far I still have some. The stuff in the store is very cheap lately. A sign is on the list but not a lot of traffic. This thread has been helpful if even just to get the enthusiasm built up to think it can be done. It is nice to hear others that are doing the same as you want to do.
Thanks
gww


----------



## Specialkayme

220 said:


> Im lucky in that I have retail shop so just place it on the counter.


In most states in the US (although not all) once you put your honey in a retail location, and the beekeeper isn't selling it directly to the customer, the requirements change. Labeling requirements kick in and the bottling is supposed to be done in a certified kitchen. Typically not enforced, but just throwing it out there as a warning to others.


----------



## rwurster

Even if I sell it myself we are supposed to have a label with my name, address of bottling, phone, and name of product as per cottage food sales.


----------



## Specialkayme

Yeah, I was referring to weight, contents, and nutritional labeling requirements.


----------



## rwurster

We might have to put the weight on also, its been a while since I got the labels printed. We also are required to have a food safety class. To be honest, I sell mine in pint jars and if someone starts getting froggy about labels (happened only once) I slap one on the jar for them lol  Then you can only sell a certain $$$ amount of any certain type of cottage food. Its not too bad, the regulations are straight forward and not what I would consider unfair. I don't really follow the labeling requirements but I have them which helps immensely for one of those PITA customers.


----------



## gww

When I put an add on craigslist. I just took a picture of a quart and a pint sitting next to each other. I have not got any calls on no lable but then again, I haven't got any calls.
Cheers
gww


----------



## Specialkayme

rwurster said:


> We also are required to have a food safety class.


Are you referring to SafeServe?

That's kinda a pain. Not unreasonable, but still a pain. I don't think you're required to do that in NC until you go beyond the food cottage limit (or you add something to the honey).



rwurster said:


> Its not too bad, the regulations are straight forward and not what I would consider unfair.


Overall, I'd probably agree, although certain portions of the regulations can be somewhat not so straight forward. I know others on here have had questions about things like whether you need an address and a phone number or just one, at what level you need nutritional information, whether you need to put a contents portion on your label (even if its only honey), or whether you need both metric and imperial weight. The FDA regulations aren't entirely clear on some of those items. Calls to your local inspector will leave you just as confused, and the FDA official (if you can get one on the phone) typically refuses to comment. 

Enforcement is somewhat the more unfair portion. Whenever I'm in a grocery store I check out the honey selection to see if anything is local, prices, labels, whatnot. The vast majority of honey that originates from NC/VA/SC in our stores doesn't comply with many of the labeling requirements (no phone number, most don't have nutritional information, ect.). But no one cares. Someone wrote an article in ABJ a year or so about it. Their jars were pulled off the shelves by an inspector for not following labeling requirements, and that was apparently the punishment (no fine or anything), but when they tried to track down what they needed to change things weren't so clear (and if I remember correctly, their honey had been in that store for like 10+ years with the same label with no issues). Luck of the draw I guess.



rwurster said:


> I don't really follow the labeling requirements but I have them which helps immensely for one of those PITA customers.


Most of my customers (direct) actually don't want a label. I put labels on my pound jars, but not my pint or quarts. The unlabeled pints/quarts outsell my pounds probably a clear 4:1. When I ask my customers if they'd prefer a label, they all say no. Go figure. I guess they think the product is more "authentic" if there isn't a label on it (I do put a round sticker of my logo and farm name on the lid).



gww said:


> When I put an add on craigslist. I just took a picture of a quart and a pint sitting next to each other.


Add a picture or two of your hives, or you beekeeping, or you bottling it. People like to see that you're really a beekeeper, not someone who bought a bucket of honey and is retailing it out.

The description also matters. A short "I have honey. Call xxx-xxxx" usually doesn't instill much confidence. A long wordy paragraph does better than a sentence description, but can deter some people. Something in between works best. Show them you're passionate about bees, and you're delivering a local, natural product.

You won't attract a high volume of people from craigslist anyway. It's more an opportunity to spread the word. Sometimes it isn't the person that sees the ad that buys it, but that person tells their uncle who buys it. It just gets the word out to more people, which is what you want. The few sales I have had from craigslist have resulted in long time devoted customers though. They've come back month after month. Really good customers. Online sales (especially non-local) are very hit or miss. A few become repeat customers, but most don't. 

At least, that's what I've found works. Your market may be different.


----------



## gww

specialk....
This is my add. 
https://stlouis.craigslist.org/for/d/local-honey/6443870694.html

It is true that I did not try too hard. I only have about a gal and a half left from seven to sell. I will try harder next year. This was more a test to see if anyone would call and only one guy did and he really just wanted advice on why 300 bees would fly into his house and was using interrest in maby buying as a reason to ask his questions.

I don't mind if you have constructive criticism of my add even if you hate it. I am willing to hear your thoughts.
Cheers
gww


----------



## rwurster

Two thoughts gww  Pints have 16 fl oz in them, they should weigh (with honey) approx 1.5# and quarts are 32 fl oz and should weigh 3#, and the pic is a tad blurry probably because of low light. Honestly just say LOCAL RAW HONEY Hives in my backyard, dark raw honey, price for pint/quart. When they call you can tell them how to get the wax off the top, how you harvest, etc. I usually set up my pics for craigslist, use a white sheet or towel for the background to make the color of the honey pop, or a pic of yourself with a jar of honey smiling like its a bar of gold  Presentation is most of the sale IMO. It gets the customer to call you then you seal the deal. I wouldnt bother with labels for a gallon and a half but I sure would turn it into $120. Good luck I know you can do it :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gww

rwurster
Thanks for the feed back. I could do pictures better on presentation but will say that my phone is my only camera that I am smart enough to get pictures to the computer from, and it always seems blurry no matter what. But I do get your point and knew it while I was doing it. It was a spur of the moment thing.
Cheers
gww

PS I do think I am closer to content weight with out the jar though.


----------



## GregB

gww said:


> This is my add. ... gww


gww, a couple of points (for you as a seller from me as your reader):

1. Cut that ad down to 1/2 of the current size (1/3 is even better). 
Reformat into bullet point formatting.

I shop on Craigslist a lot for stuff and can tell - your add is hard to read and too much of it.
I get tired reading it mid-way. Sorry, man! Just saying like it is.

I say ask people to "peer-review" your ad right here before posting it. 
This is for your own benefit.

2. Better pictures (just like already mentioned)

Do better job with the pictures; give it an honest try (there is no film to develop, mind you).
Do get yourself or at least your yard into the picture.

Let us know and we can peer-review your ad. 
I am sure there will be many volunteer editors!
I will be honest, I will be trying these ideas on myself too.


----------



## rwurster

People will see the weight as volume, ounces for weight and people use ounces for fluid volume also. Its one of those things, I would use pounds or say fluid ounces for clarity.


----------



## gww

Greg
When you find what works for you, show it to me. I just looked at other adds on craigslist and then tried to not be quite the same as them. All adds were longer then my adds and I wanted to look a little unprofessional in the ad cause of the "away from urban places" that I live.

I am not saying I guessed correctly but more that that was what I was going for. I actually added the foam thing so that people could know just how unfiltered my local stuff was. I actually don't really find hardly any foam.

I didn't get any calls though and so what I was trying for did not work.
Thanks for the advice.
Cheers
gww
My thought were along the lines of what specialk said in a differrent thread that his quarts and were selling better then his actual labled and bottled in honey bottles were selling.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack

>> ... my phone is my only camera that I am smart enough to get pictures to the computer from, and it always seems blurry no matter what. 

Blur is a result of motion, either the subject or camera. But blur is also a factor of the time that the camera shutter remains open, and that is dependent on the available _light_. So, more light = less blur. Taking photos in sunlight means more light than indoor electric light, usually.

Also the white sheet mentioned above reflects more light than the dark background objects in your sample photo. And those dark objects are distracting from the honey too. Stage your photos to have a better background and _more light_.

Also, phone photos are virtually 'free', so take a _lot_ once you have set up each shot. Review them carefully (on a larger screen than the phone) for small differences and choose the best. Delete the rest.


----------



## gww

Rader
Got it, thanks.
gww


----------



## gww

Rwurster
Though honey is supposed to be sold by weight and 22 oz is the wight that a pint holds with out the jar. I really don't take it too seriously but then again wanted to be right with out having to weigh each bottle seperatly and so I would at least know what I was saying was true or even a little under. 
I don't think saying it in a differrent way is that big of a deal if I decided to but felt I could prove out what I did say if needed.
I am weird some times.
Cheers
gww
Ps Some of my friends call weird bull headedness even if I cut my own nose off.


----------



## GregB

gww said:


> Greg
> When you find what works for you, show it to me....
> gww


gww, 
I honestly don't by honey from Craigslist. 
Never did... 
I doubt I ever will (especially now that I run my own bees). 

Reasons: 
* IF I buy local, I might as well go to the farmer's market and have fun at it and look at people
* OR, IF I buy local, I just ask on my local beekeepers' forum who has honey for sale now AND I buy from those people who I like 
* Also, I have bought local honey while on vacations in some backward places just from the road side stands. 

* I also shop for buckwheat honey (no locals sell any) - so I just go onto Amazon and find the best deal on raw buckwheat honey and just buy it. 
* I might also buy some specialty honey on Amazon (say, raw wild honey from Arizona or from Spain).

Maybe I should ask on Beesource if anyone sells buckwheat.

So, I concur with you - Craigslist may not sell much. 
But - it cost you nothing and only few minutes of your time. 
So still run the ad on Craigslist, I would think.


----------



## gww

greg


> So, I concur with you - Craigslist may not sell much.
> But - it cost you nothing and only few minutes of your time.
> So still run the ad on Craigslist, I would think.


Yep.

Another thread side track just for you.







It will be ready to cut at noon.
Cheers
gww


----------



## GregB

gww said:


> greg
> 
> Yep.
> 
> Another thread side track just for you.
> View attachment 37141
> 
> It will be ready to cut at noon.
> Cheers
> gww


Nice! I want a piece of that!


----------



## cbay

Gww, I think sometimes too much information takes away some of people's interest. From your side of things (or mine) it is a good thing, honest and upfront, but i still believe it works like that sometimes. Agree the bullet point idea is good. As far as pictures with a phone i find the same with blur and usually have to use both hands and maybe even brace against something to get it sharp. Less coffee is better. Lol

I recently sold a sawmill on CL and felt the responsibility to share everything i could about it for the buyer, but that would have taken a whole page!
So to keep it simple i wrote needs some tlc and contact for more information. Yes it was more work to repeat all the stuff but it eventually worked. Copy/paste is a great tool!

Your chemical free honey should fetch a good price. My beekeeper friend is 100% natural and gets $12 a pound - wholesale in buckets.


----------



## GregB

Technical point about picture-taking..

Do use some support for picture taking. 
Especially so because the honey jar objects are static. 
No need to follow them around - they do NOT move.

I myself have a tripod and a true camera with good optics. 
I set the camera and set the shoot and do all that good stuff.
I can get inside the shoot myself if desired.
So that helps.


----------



## gww

Cbay
Dang, you set me up for another thread hyjack. So, here goes, I built my own sawmill and that is how I get my wood for my hives. My interest is perked. What did you just sale?

I am not going to do well with out the coffee. I drink it from the second I wake up till the minute I go to bed. If I cut it out, I would have tremmers just like if I was an alky needing a drink.
Cheers
gww


----------



## gww

Greg
Most pictures I take are an afterthought taken just to show that I actually did something. I love seeing others pictures on here and apretiate them taking the time to show me ideals that I might steal and use for myself but I can not get super excited about the effort to do it well. I do reconize that if I want something (like to sell something) I am going to have to get a little more serious.
Thanks
gww


----------



## gww

Cbay
Thanks for the PM.
gww


----------



## Specialkayme

gww said:


> specialk....
> This is my add.
> https://stlouis.craigslist.org/for/d/local-honey/6443870694.html


My thoughts, which are largely a reiteration of what others have said:

1. Your photo:
- It needs to be less blurry, with WAY MORE LIGHT, and avoid the clutter in the background. 
- Take a very large white sheet and drape it over a table, then take the back end up and tape it to the wall. Place the honey on the table/sheet. When you take a picture, you should see a honey jar and white. That's it. (alternatively, you can spruce it up with some flowers, or put a honey jar in a field of complementary color flowers, or on a wood rustic table, but for starters I'd use the white sheet)
- Grab just about every light you can find in the house (within reason) and point them at the honey jar. 
- If you have a smart phone, download a free high quality photo app (like HDR3).
- Put a chair in front of the table and prop the phone on the backrest of the chair. This will keep it still (or more so). Take some photos. 
- Pick the best one of the 1,000 you took at various angles. Move some of the lights, and take more photos. Change your angle and take more photos. Move the jars and take more photos. Use the best.
- Add a second photo of you going through a hive (or honey pouring from an extractor into a bucket, or something like that). Not everyone looks at the second photo, but it can't hurt.

2. Description:
- Tell a story. Be short, but tell what you want to tell.
- Start with the most important thing you want to tell: the price ("I have local, raw, natural honey for sale: $10 for a pint, $20 for a quart")
- Each successive sentence, or bullet point, should be important, but not as important as the one above it. You can say something about what your honey tastes like, where you're at, a little bit about yourself, how you manage your hives, ect. 
- The point is that at any point, after reading any particular sentence, from start to end, if they stopped mid way they'd get the information they'd need. Those that want more can read more. Those that don't need it, don't need to keep reading. 
- Think about it like this. If the reader stopped reading after the first sentence, what would they know? What would they need to know? For your ad, 3&4 sentences in I find out about the price. Some lost interest at sentence 2, so you never got that information across. Sentence 8 has your contact information, but some stopped reading after 6. Get the idea?
- Probably most importantly, don't say ANYTHING NEGATIVE. Don't say you don't get texts. Just say "Call xxx-xxxx". Don't say "I don't have a bunch of hives or a bunch of honey." Say "limited availability" if you say anything at all. Don't say anything about wax, or bubbles, or stuff floating to the top or bottom. Leave all that out. 
- Once you're done, read it through. Read each sentence and ask "What information is this conveying?" And write the answer down. Price, contact information, flavor, availability, ect. Then ask yourself "do I need to convey that information?" And write that answer down. Seriously do it. It will help you get more concise and shorter.

I often have a hard time being concise (if you couldn't tell from my posts . . . part of the problem of my 9-5 job). Doing this helps me.

YMMV.


----------



## gww

Specialk....
No smart phone here. Thanks for the imput. If you see my post at all on this site, you realize short and sweet is not one of the talents that I bring to the table. 
Thank you for taking the time.
gww


----------



## Outdoor N8

Taken with my phone in the backyard -- so much easier than the days of 35mm. (though there are some things only an SLR with film will do)


----------



## 220

Im like you gww photos for me are often a after thought and only ever taken with my phone. I take a heap of everything and usually can find one that is usable. I have found with the phone blurry photos are often as the result of a dirty lens, my phone gets handled all the time covered in dirt, grime, dust and greasy finger prints, a quick clean works wonders.


----------



## GregB

So I have been processing my dead outs.
Sending all sub-standard combs through the crush and strain process.
Small batch (amounts to 2-4 Lang medium frames each batch).
Every frame from every hive is different.
The variety I get is amazing (by flavor and presentation).
I think for the little guys this large scale model is no good (when dumping and mixing all together into some generic face-less honey).
The little guys should be all about variety and sell the variety.

Just look at this beauty
(whatever we've been buying in the stores until now does not even compare; kids were blown away especially by the dark honey from the brood combs):


----------



## Richinbama

Hi guys, question about a honey variety I bought recently... it's called a "sadie" honey. 
Anyone know what this actually is, and comparisons vs. Other varieties? Thanks, Richard


----------



## Richinbama

Ok folks, I got and answer to my own question... I called the producer up, he named his honey after his little grand daughter. It's a mixed wildflower honey. I suppose a blend from all his yards.


----------

